# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΟ ACER

## efoula_anonymous

*Καλησπέρα! Έκανα reflow στην κάρτα γραφικών του pc και ξεκόλλησε το τσιπάκι.
Πώς μπορεί να επιδιορθωθεί αυτό?*

----------


## rayven18

Με reballing στο chip και ξανα κόλλημα

----------


## xrhstos1978

εαν δεν εχει καταστραφεί. με πόσους βαθμούς και πόση ωρα  το ζέστανες?

----------


## efoula_anonymous

Την έχω ζεστάνει δυο τρεις φορές γιατί σταματούσε να παίζει συνέχεια. Την τελευταία ήταν για 8’ στον φούρνο στους 150 αν θυμάμαι καλά.


> εαν δεν εχει καταστραφεί. με πόσους βαθμούς και πόση ωρα  το ζέστανες?

----------


## nick1974

κατ αρχας για pc μιλας η για laptop και για τι καρτα γραφικων μιλαμε?
Το reflow σε φουρνο εχει πετυχει καποιες φορες αλλα δεν ειναι το οτι σωστοτερο. Υπαρχουν ειδικα εργαλεια για αυτη τη δουλεια, και σιγουρα 150 βαθμοι ειναι τραγικα χαμηλη θερμοκρασια για κατι τετοιο (240-245 ειναι η κανονικη, με σταθεροποιητη θερμοκρασιας)

----------


## efoula_anonymous

Για λαπτοπ λέω. Ναι κι εγώ αυτό διάβασα οτι θέλει παραπάνω θερμοκρασία κ αυτό ξεκόλλησε γμτ. Αυτά που λέτε να κάνω υποθέτω θέλουν ειδικό γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω να τα κάνω. Ξέρετε κάποιον στην Αθήνα οικονομικό να την δει;

----------


## mikemtb73

> θέλει παραπάνω θερμοκρασία κ αυτό ξεκόλλησε γμτ.


Αν όντως ήταν 150 η θερμοκρασία δεν θα ξεκολαγε ρε παιδιά τι λέτε 



Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αν όντως ήταν 150 η θερμοκρασία δεν θα ξεκολαγε ρε παιδιά τι λέτε 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Μήπως το είχε βάλει στο γκριλ;

----------


## xrhstos1978

ποιο μοντέλο ειναι? μήπως και εχω κάρτα

----------


## ioannislab

Μηπως ξεκολλησε απο popcorn effekt? γιατι 150 βαθμοι ειναι λιγοι για να ξεκολλησει. Εκτος κι αν ειχε καλαι με Βισμουθιο, που δεν το νομιζω.

----------

mikemtb73 (17-04-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Για λαπτοπ λέω. Ναι κι εγώ αυτό διάβασα οτι θέλει παραπάνω θερμοκρασία κ αυτό ξεκόλλησε γμτ. Αυτά που λέτε να κάνω υποθέτω θέλουν ειδικό γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω να τα κάνω. Ξέρετε κάποιον στην Αθήνα οικονομικό να την δει;



ε δε μας λες και ποια καρτα ειναι?

Σιγουρα πολλοι ασχολουνται, αλλα οι πιο γνωστοι που εχουν σιγουρα εξοπλισμο και κανουν και σοβαρη δουλεια ειναι στη Λαρισα (τους στελνουν απ ολη τη Ελλαδα).
Το πως λεγεται το μαγαζι δεν θυμαμαι, αλλα ειναι το πιο γνωστο για reballing και τετοιας φυσεως μικροεργασιες. (αλλα μεχρι εκει. Οταν τους ειχα ζητησει να μου αλλαξουν σε high end μητρικη βαση cpu δε το αναλαβαν)

----------


## biomed

1ον ανέφερε μοντέλο λαπτοπ 
2ον μοντέλο κάρτας γραφικών
3ον κανένας τεχνικός δεν θα αναλάμβανε μια τέτοια κάρτα με τέτοιο ιστορικό.

----------

xani (17-04-19)

----------


## xani

> 1ον ανέφερε μοντέλο λαπτοπ 
> 2ον μοντέλο κάρτας γραφικών
> 3ον κανένας τεχνικός δεν θα αναλάμβανε μια τέτοια κάρτα με τέτοιο ιστορικό.


σωστο

με 150 βαθμους  και επεσε τo bga !!!τα υπολοιπα  smd τι εκαναν?
εχει σιγουρα περαση τους 240+ ολο το mainboard,  πολυ κακο αυτο.

----------


## xani

διπλο ποστ

----------


## nick1974

> 3ον κανένας τεχνικός δεν θα αναλάμβανε μια τέτοια κάρτα με τέτοιο ιστορικό.


Οτι να ναι... οπως τοτε που ζητησα βοηθεια για ενα ταμπλετακι και ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ "επαγγελματιες" (σκιτζηδες) αρχισαν οτι ...κανεις δε το αναλαμβανει αφου ανοιχτηκε Λολ... (Λες κι ανοιχτηκε απο καποιον υδραυλικο με γαλικο κλειδι, η στην τελικη λες και τους ρωτησα, αλλα γνωριζω πολυ καλα τι εννωουσαν τελικα: "αφου τ ανοιξε αυτος και δε το φτιαξε δε θα μπορεσω ουτε εγω" -σιγα μην πηγαινε το μυαλο τους οτι ισως ειχα χαλασει ενα cord ! δεν πειραζει, αυτοι χασαν το πενηνταρικακι η οτι θα χρεωναν. βεβαια φανταζομαι το μεγαλο τους προβλημα ειναι οτι σε μενα δε θα μπορουσαν να μου πουν "καμμενη πλακετα" οπως λενε στους πελατες τους γιατι απλα θα τους εδινα βαζελινη να την βαλουν υποθετο-  (φυσικα το φτιαξα και εκ των υστερων αρκετοι ανθρωποι προταθηκαν να βοηθησουν. Δεν ειναι ολος ο χωρος γεματος "ντιβες" που αρνουνται να ασχοληθουν με χαλασμενα πραγματα)

Αν η καρτα ειχε ξεπερασει τη θερμοκρασια τηξεως θα ειχαν πεσει ολα τα  smd στο πατωμα. Τη στιγμη που εφυγε το τσιπακι ειναι απλα ποπ κορν (το ξερουν ολοι εκτος απ αυτους που θελουν συσκευες χωρις ιστορικο για να αλλαζουν μια ασφαλεια και να χρεωνουν ολες τις πλακετες που εχει το οικοδομικο τετραγωνο κι αν γινεται οχι μονο τις πλακστες αλλα και τα πλαστικα )
Εφη επικοινωμησε με τους  LAB EXPERTS (ναι ετσι λεγεται το μαγαζι μολις ειδα τα τιμολογια, και πολλοι τεχνικοι απο Αθηνα εκει τα στελνουν για  reballing) και στειλτο να στο φτιαξουν. Το πολυ πολυ αν οντως εχει καταστραφει η καρτα να σου προτεινουν αλλη



 Λυπαμαι αν ακουστηκα επιθετικος αλλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου για "τεχνικους" που βγαζουν συμπερασματα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ και μαλιστα υποθετουν αυθαιρετα οτι αυτη ειναι και η καθολικη αποψη ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ του πλανητη.
(Πολυ περισσοτερο σε θεματα που δεν εχουν ιδεα, αφου οι μισες καρτες γραφικων που πανε γοα reballing εχουν ηδη αποτυχει σε ψησιμο στο φουρνο στους 240 κι οχι στους 150 )

μετα αναρωτιωμαστε γιατι ο κοσμος φοβαται τους τεχνικους και τις επισκευες και προτιμαει οτι χαλασει απλα να το πεταει.
Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (17-04-19)

----------


## xani

> Οτι να ναι... οπως τοτε που ζητησα βοηθεια για ενα ταμπλετακι και ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ "επαγγελματιες" (σκιτζηδες) αρχισαν οτι ...κανεις δε το αναλαμβανει αφου ανοιχτηκε Λολ... (Λες κι ανοιχτηκε απο καποιον υδραυλικο με γαλικο κλειδι, η στην τελικη λες και τους ρωτησα, αλλα γνωριζω πολυ καλα τι εννωουσαν τελικα: "αφου τ ανοιξε αυτος και δε το φτιαξε δε θα μπορεσω ουτε εγω" -σιγα μην πηγαινε το μυαλο τους οτι ισως ειχα χαλασει ενα cord ! δεν πειραζει, αυτοι χασαν το πενηνταρικακι η οτι θα χρεωναν. βεβαια φανταζομαι το μεγαλο τους προβλημα ειναι οτι σε μενα δε θα μπορουσαν να μου πουν "καμμενη πλακετα" οπως λενε στους πελατες τους γιατι απλα θα τους εδινα βαζελινη να την βαλουν υποθετο-  (φυσικα το φτιαξα και εκ των υστερων αρκετοι ανθρωποι προταθηκαν να βοηθησουν. Δεν ειναι ολος ο χωρος γεματος "ντιβες" που αρνουνται να ασχοληθουν με χαλασμενα πραγματα)
> 
> Αν η καρτα ειχε ξεπερασει τη θερμοκρασια τηξεως θα ειχαν πεσει ολα τα  smd στο πατωμα. Τη στιγμη που εφυγε το τσιπακι ειναι απλα ποπ κορν (το ξερουν ολοι εκτος απ αυτους που θελουν συσκευες χωρις ιστορικο για να αλλαζουν μια ασφαλεια και να χρεωνουν ολες τις πλακετες που εχει το οικοδομικο τετραγωνο κι αν γινεται οχι μονο τις πλακστες αλλα και τα πλαστικα )
> Εφη επικοινωμησε με τους  LAB EXPERTS (ναι ετσι λεγεται το μαγαζι μολις ειδα τα τιμολογια, και πολλοι τεχνικοι απο Αθηνα εκει τα στελνουν για  reballing) και στειλτο να στο φτιαξουν. Το πολυ πολυ αν οντως εχει καταστραφει η καρτα να σου προτεινουν αλλη
> 
> 
> 
>  Λυπαμαι αν ακουστηκα επιθετικος αλλα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου για "τεχνικους" που βγαζουν συμπερασματα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ και μαλιστα υποθετουν αυθαιρετα οτι αυτη ειναι και η καθολικη αποψη ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ του πλανητη.
> (Πολυ περισσοτερο σε θεματα που δεν εχουν ιδεα, αφου οι μισες καρτες γραφικων που πανε γοα reballing εχουν ηδη αποτυχει σε ψησιμο στο φουρνο στους 240 κι οχι στους 150 )
> ...



φιλε μου 
σιγουρα δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτα που λες
μην τα βαζεις ομως ολα σε ενα καζανι
εδω  μεσα υπαρχουν ατομα  που κανουν ανετα reball  σε  cpu  απο iphone  και  το reball σε μια nvidia με τοσο ανετο pcb τους φαινεται γελοιο
εδω  μεσα υπαρχουν τεχνικοι που επισκευαζουν ιατρικα  που στοιχιζουν χιλιαδες  ευρο και οχι ταμπλετακια τον 60  και λαπτοπ τον 200.

_στη περιπτωση_ ομως εδω εχουμε μια κακοποιηση συσκευης που αλλαζει τα παντα ,ενα ρεμπαλ δεν εινε τοσο ευκολο οσο φενεται στο youtube
και  σιγουρα δεν εχει παντα επιτυχια εαν δεν αντικατασταθη το bga για 100%  επιτυχια.στην περιπτωση μας εχουμε ενα ταλαιπωρημενο main
απο κακη χρηση (προσπαθεια reflow απο ηλεκτρικη κουζινα).οποτε ο φιλος @blomed εχει ενα δικιο.

----------


## nick1974

> φιλε μου 
> σιγουρα δεν εχεις αδικο σε αυτα που λες
> μην τα βαζεις ομως ολα σε ενα καζανι
> εδω  μεσα υπαρχουν ατομα  που κανουν ανετα reball  σε  cpu  απο iphone  και  το reball σε μια nvidia με τοσο ανετο pcb τους φαινεται γελοιο
> εδω  μεσα υπαρχουν τεχνικοι που επισκευαζουν ιατρικα  που στοιχιζουν χιλιαδες  ευρο και οχι ταμπλετακια τον 60  και λαπτοπ τον 200.
> 
> _στη περιπτωση_ ομως εδω εχουμε μια κακοποιηση συσκευης που αλλαζει τα παντα ,ενα ρεμπαλ δεν εινε τοσο ευκολο οσο φενεται στο youtube
> και  σιγουρα δεν εχει παντα επιτυχια εαν δεν αντικατασταθη το bga για 100%  επιτυχια.στην περιπτωση μας εχουμε ενα ταλαιπωρημενο main
> απο κακη χρηση (προσπαθεια reflow απο ηλεκτρικη κουζινα).οποτε ο φιλος @blomed εχει ενα δικιο.


Η επιθεση (αν θεωρηθει τετοια) εννωειται δεν ηταν προσωπικη, ουτε τον γνωριζω τον ανθρωπο (η μπορει και να τον γνωριζω και να μην το ξερω, ασχετο) αλλα στην ΗΛΙΘΙΑ νοοτροπια μερικων εγχωριων τεχνικων που χωρις να δουν κατι αν υποψιαστουν πως δεν ειναι καμμενη ασφαλεια η ενα reset (που εκει τα καταφερνουν) αρχιζουν τις δικαιολογιες του γιατι δεν το ποιανουν λες και καποιος τους ρωτησε.
Το αντικειμενο δεν εχει να κανει με τη νοοτροπια, και προσωπικα η δικη μου δουλεια εχει να κανει με πολυ ακριβοτερα μηχανηματα απ τα ιατρικα που ανεφερες και κατα καποιο τροπο πολυ σοβαροτερα (ενα ιατρικο μηχανημα στην τελικη στη χειροτερη τι να κανει? Να σκοτωσει ΕΝΑΝ ανθρωπο? Δε νομιζω αλλα αντε μεχρι εκει. Ουτε μαζικη κατασττροφη μπορει να προκαλεσει ουτε να προκαλεσει διεθνη ρυπανση) και σε αυτο το χωρο οι Ελληνες τεχνικοι εχουμε διεθνως ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ονομα και αρκετοι μας θεωρουν ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΥΣ παγκοσμια, (οι Κινεζοι μας εχουν κατι σαν ημιθεους) κι αυτο γιατι δεν εχουμε προβλημα να παρουμε συστηματα που εχουν περασει ολα τα χερια του πλανητη να τα κανουμε λειτουργικα, η ακομα  και να τα αναβαθμισουμε. (ολοκληρωμενα συστηματα εννοω, οχι μια πλακετουλα) Καπου λοιπον με ξεπερναει το γεγονος οτι σε καποια πολυ σοβαρα κομματια των ηλεκτρονικων θεωρουμαστε κορυφαιοι, και σε κλαδους consumer που υποτειθεται ειναι οτι πιο light, να εχουμε τεχνικους που με υφος 142 καρδιναλιων λες και ανακαλυψαν το φαρμακο του καρκινου και τους προτειναν για νομπελ ειρηνης να καθονται να λενε "α αυτο εγω δε το ποιανω γιατι εχει δαχτυλιες" (το απιστευτα γελοιο ειναι πως το ζησα και δε πιστευα στα ματια μου με τις βλακειες που διαβαζα)
Δεν ξερω αν η συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ηταν τετοια η οχι αλλα εμενα αυτο ακριβως μου θυμισε (Και αυτα γινονται μονο στον consumer χωρο, δηλαδη ακριβως εκει που δε θα επρεπε γιατι ο πελατης ειναι ενας κοινος θνητος)
Οσον αφορα τις καρτες που πανε για reballing ΟΛΕΣ ανεξαιρετως εχουν αποτυχει σε καποιο φουρνο, αυτο δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο.



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

xani (19-04-19)

----------


## xani

> Η επιθεση (αν θεωρηθει τετοια) εννωειται δεν ηταν προσωπικη, ουτε τον γνωριζω τον ανθρωπο (η μπορει και να τον γνωριζω και να μην το ξερω, ασχετο) αλλα στην ΗΛΙΘΙΑ νοοτροπια μερικων εγχωριων τεχνικων που χωρις να δουν κατι αν υποψιαστουν πως δεν ειναι καμμενη ασφαλεια η ενα reset (που εκει τα καταφερνουν) αρχιζουν τις δικαιολογιες του γιατι δεν το ποιανουν λες και καποιος τους ρωτησε.
> Το αντικειμενο δεν εχει να κανει με τη νοοτροπια, και προσωπικα η δικη μου δουλεια εχει να κανει με πολυ ακριβοτερα μηχανηματα απ τα ιατρικα που ανεφερες και κατα καποιο τροπο πολυ σοβαροτερα (ενα ιατρικο μηχανημα στην τελικη στη χειροτερη τι να κανει? Να σκοτωσει ΕΝΑΝ ανθρωπο? Δε νομιζω αλλα αντε μεχρι εκει. Ουτε μαζικη κατασττροφη μπορει να προκαλεσει ουτε να προκαλεσει διεθνη ρυπανση) και σε αυτο το χωρο οι Ελληνες τεχνικοι εχουμε διεθνως ΑΡΙΣΤΟ ονομα και αρκετοι μας θεωρουν ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟΥΣ παγκοσμια, (οι Κινεζοι μας εχουν κατι σαν ημιθεους) κι αυτο γιατι δεν εχουμε προβλημα να παρουμε συστηματα που εχουν περασει ολα τα χερια του πλανητη να τα κανουμε λειτουργικα, η ακομα  και να τα αναβαθμισουμε. (ολοκληρωμενα συστηματα εννοω, οχι μια πλακετουλα) Καπου λοιπον με ξεπερναει το γεγονος οτι σε καποια πολυ σοβαρα κομματια των ηλεκτρονικων θεωρουμαστε κορυφαιοι, και σε κλαδους consumer που υποτειθεται ειναι οτι πιο light, να εχουμε τεχνικους που με υφος 142 καρδιναλιων λες και ανακαλυψαν το φαρμακο του καρκινου και τους προτειναν για νομπελ ειρηνης να καθονται να λενε "α αυτο εγω δε το ποιανω γιατι εχει δαχτυλιες" (το απιστευτα γελοιο ειναι πως το ζησα και δε πιστευα στα ματια μου με τις βλακειες που διαβαζα)
> Δεν ξερω αν η συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ηταν τετοια η οχι αλλα εμενα αυτο ακριβως μου θυμισε (Και αυτα γινονται μονο στον consumer χωρο, δηλαδη ακριβως εκει που δε θα επρεπε γιατι ο πελατης ειναι ενας κοινος θνητος)
> Οσον αφορα τις καρτες που πανε για reballing ΟΛΕΣ ανεξαιρετως εχουν αποτυχει σε καποιο φουρνο, αυτο δεν ειναι κατι καινουργιο.
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Συμφωνω σε ολα οσα λες .

----------


## moulki

Καλημέρα !!!Έχω κάνει reflow με θερμοκρασίες φούρνου 185 βαθμούς για 10-13 λεπτά ..Δουλεύει απίθανα αλλά μετά από καιρό ξαναεμφανιζει πρόβλημα..Το έχω κάνει σε λαπτοπ sony και  HP..Οι 150 βαθμοί είναι πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία

----------

